# New House Soil Test - Looking Rough



## ILoveGrits (Sep 22, 2019)

This upcoming season will be the first at our new (to us) house. Here's the Waypoint analysis:



From what I've read of others guys threads in the DFW area, there's not much use in combating the high pH & I'll work around it with FAS.

Given my numbers are so poor, am I still on the right track to follow the guidelines listed in the remediation guidelines (TSP/SOP etc.)? https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=211

I'll keep reading the threads to try and get some more insight, but appreciate any input.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, follow the guide. AMS for nitrogen, P and K and FAS. You can go with a balance fert too. You could also try the elemental sulfur for the pH.


----------



## ILoveGrits (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks @g-man


----------

